# PacMan, anyone?



## CoryKS (May 21, 2010)

Google's logo today commemorates the 30th anniversary of the popular arcade game.  The logo is actually playable.


----------



## crushing (May 21, 2010)

The logo also collects all sorts of personal information from your computer as you're playing it.

Just kidding!  

I think...


----------

